# Dream Scorp



## axle37 (Feb 13, 2012)

So, if you could have any scorpion(s) what would they be and (money not being a problem and setup being instantaneous) what would the viv be like


----------



## Roblicious (Feb 14, 2012)

ureplectus fishri (sp) orange morph


----------



## voldemort (Feb 14, 2012)

Lychas scutilus and marmoreus,for the moment


----------



## snippy (Feb 14, 2012)

Roblicious said:


> ureplectus fishri (sp) orange morph


You mean Uroplectes fischeri? 
You should think about a trip to Germany. We could make all your Uroplectes dreams into reality 

Regards
Finn


----------



## Keister (Feb 14, 2012)

Uroplectes otjimbinguensis, oh what I would give for these guys...........


----------



## axle37 (Feb 14, 2012)

pictures maybe?


----------



## Keister (Feb 14, 2012)

Heres pics of both of the Uroplectes species- http://www.panarthropoda.de/sub/galerie/uroplectes.php


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 14, 2012)

those are nice Keister!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, Finn has a lot of rare species! _Belisarius xambeui, Sassandiotus gracilis, Centruroides baracoae, Uroplectes otjimbinguensis_...how do you get these?

My ultimate "dream scorpion" would be _Tityus mattogrossensis_. Next, I would take _Rhopalurus agamemnon, Tityus melanostictus, Tityus neglectus, Tityus pusillus, Tityus costatus, Tityus insignis, Tityus trivittatus, Tityus fasciolatus_...and _Troglorhopalurus translucidus_! That one is for me.


----------



## voldemort (Feb 15, 2012)

So rare even Google failed to show me some!!! Kudos to Finn(actually I am jealous)::

Uroplectes species are a must in my lifetime


----------



## snippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! But is has to be said that many of the species in our gallery are not in our own stock and have been photographed on occasions like scorpion community meetings or in the homes of other keepers  (like Sassandiotus gracilis and Centruroides baracoae) and even those in stock are not exclusively mine (the site is a group project, mainly between a friend and me), and this friend keeps a good deal of them (like the other two mentioned). So no reason to be jealous of me, only perhaps for the possibility to get a look on those species for myself - but not for my personal stock 

Regards
Finn


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 15, 2012)

The biggest Liocheles sp. out there.


----------



## axle37 (Feb 15, 2012)

Keister said:


> Heres pics of both of the Uroplectes species- http://www.panarthropoda.de/sub/galerie/uroplectes.php


keister, are those naturally so rotund?


----------



## Keister (Feb 15, 2012)

To be honest I am not sure I have zero experiance with any Uroplectes species at all.

Finn do you know is it possible to get Uroplectes otjimbinguensis or Uroplectes fischeri in the states? I have been searching all over the place for these guys and I can't find them anywhere to save my life the pic on your site is the only pic I have ever seen of of one as well. I want these guys so bad!


----------



## snippy (Feb 15, 2012)

Keister said:


> Finn do you know is it possible to get Uroplectes otjimbinguensis or Uroplectes fischeri in the states?


I have no idea about the situation overseas. As I said, in Germany it is not much of a problem. Some are rarer than others, but as you can see in our stock list, all of the Uroplectes spp. in the pictures are actually ours  U. otjimbinguensis is on the rarer side, but U. fischeri is quite common (for Uroplectes).



axle37 said:


> keister, are those naturally so rotund?


What do you mean, "rotund"?

Regards
Finn


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Feb 15, 2012)

Ancient: Jaekelopterus rhenaniae with the enclosure decked out to then 9'z; live plants, fresh prey, the works.
Modern: Leiurus jordanensis.


----------



## Roblicious (Feb 15, 2012)

snippy said:


> You mean Uroplectes fischeri?
> You should think about a trip to Germany. We could make all your Uroplectes dreams into reality
> 
> Regards
> Finn


yeah but i wont be able to bring them back with me stateside


----------



## Michiel (Feb 15, 2012)

The scorpionhobby is rather large in germany and they are enthousiastic, serious and eager to learn...New species are bred and passed on to others....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## axle37 (Feb 15, 2012)

they looked very large, or "fat", at least more so than the majority of the scorps i've seen pics of


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 15, 2012)

ya ur completely right about that


----------



## snippy (Feb 16, 2012)

The fat ones are mostly gravid females. I would not say that them being "fat" is exclusive to Uroplectes. spp 

Regards
Finn


----------



## terancheped42 (Feb 16, 2012)

voldemort said:


> Lychas scutilus and marmoreus,for the moment


 I second that, L. scutilus are my favorite scorpion at the moment :biggrin: dose anyone know if there for sale here in the states?


----------



## axle37 (Feb 16, 2012)

snippy said:


> The fat ones are mostly gravid females. I would not say that them being "fat" is exclusive to Uroplectes. spp
> 
> Regards
> Finn


I kind of suspected that but, being a noob, didn't want to reveal my ignorance if I was wrong


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 16, 2012)

axle37 said:


> I kind of suspected that but, being a noob, didn't want to reveal my ignorance if I was wrong


Arent all of us at the beginning! at least youre honest
Tommy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voldemort (Feb 16, 2012)

tseros7768 said:


> Arent all of us at the beginning! at least youre honest
> Tommy


Honesty and open mindedness, now that's what I called maturity (atleast 7i:biggrin

Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 16, 2012)

voldemort said:


> Honesty and open mindedness, now that's what I called maturity (atleast 7i:biggrin
> 
> Mike


lol, nice one voldemort


----------



## InfestedGoat (Feb 17, 2012)

Leiurus jordanensis hands down is my #1 dream scorp.


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 18, 2012)

InfestedGoat said:


> Leiurus jordanensis hands down is my #1 dream scorp.


I heard they were AMAZING!!!! that is in my top 3


----------



## InfestedGoat (Feb 19, 2012)

A more realistic dream scorp is Babycurus gigas, so hard to find lately


----------



## voldemort (Feb 20, 2012)

InfestedGoat said:


> A more realistic dream scorp is Babycurus gigas, so hard to find lately


Funny how common scorpions years ago became rare nowadays, and vice versa.

Not to be OT, Centruroides robertoi and Centruroides pococki


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 20, 2012)

axle37 said:


> I kind of suspected that but, being a noob, didn't want to reveal my ignorance if I was wrong


lol, good one.  I think if a person is new to anything it's best to reveal it from the start.  People that do know, see people, esp. young people, parroting stuff and throwing out advice as if they've been playing around with if for years when they simply read something about it on the internet yesterday haha.  It's just human nature though, pretty normal, part of learning things.  There is one scorpion I've been wanting for a while I've never had, P. villosus.  But I want a pair for breeding, I don't care about having just one.


----------



## Keister (Feb 20, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> lol, good one.  I think if a person is new to anything it's best to reveal it from the start.  People that do know, see people, esp. young people, parroting stuff and throwing out advice as if they've been playing around with if for years when they simply read something about it on the internet yesterday haha.  It's just human nature though, pretty normal, part of learning things.  There is one scorpion I've been wanting for a while I've never had, P. villosus.  But I want a pair for breeding, I don't care about having just one.


Hahaha I am the same way, if I can't get a breeding pair I don't really want it. I just want to breed everything.


----------



## MaxxZacho (Feb 26, 2012)

tityus paraensis is top on mine.
First post!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Feb 27, 2012)

In the hobby, the species I most want are: Tityus trivittatus, T. confluens, T. fasciolatus, T. ocelote, T. tayrona, and T. argentinus.

Out of the hobby: Tityus mattogrossensis, T. melanostictus, Rhopalurus agamemnon.

I have many more.


----------



## superuglyllc (Feb 27, 2012)

Centruroides bicolor


----------



## Jarvis (Feb 27, 2012)

a breeding pair or communal colony of Heterometrus Flavimanus would have to be at the top of my list right now


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't even find a picture of one of those, you have a pic?


----------



## Jeremy7 (Mar 2, 2012)

*ANDROCTONUS MAURETANICUS!!!*

By the way does anyone know who has some of these for sale?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 2, 2012)

There are some in the US, I don't think there are many though.  You should post in the "for sale, wanted to buy" section to increase your odds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 2, 2012)

*Being the big claw scorp freak I am...*

Being the big claw scorp freak I am... (I like the safer, more docile scorpions...)
_Heterometrus_ swammerdami and _Opistacanthus apser_.
Also, _Scorpio maurus_ seems like a thrill to keep too.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine is R. junceus and P. trans, im getting my transvaalicus tomorrow I'm so excited!!


----------



## signinsimple (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm honestly starting to dream about a colony of monster Emperor scorps.  Not these friggin mini-me's we have over in the states either.  I'm talking about the ones pushing 9 inches taking down tigers in the Congo.


----------

